

Ask HN: how do you sync your software's data? - oscardelben

How do you sync data from different mac applications written in cocoa and web applications? Are you using custom code or there are common libraries for doing this?
======
hbien
[http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/Sy...](http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/SyncServices/SyncServices.html)
is pretty helpful

~~~
oscardelben
Very helpful thanks

